# More Battery Info.



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Watch Battery,Camera Battery and other Battery Applications

Aboistop Company of Animals anti-bark Dog Collar 1 x Duracell PX28L

Accutron

Accutron watch users please read -

Accutron 214 Watch 1 x 394

Accutron 218 Watch 1 x 344

Accutron 219 Watch 1 x 344

Accutron 2210 Watch 1 x 329

Accutron 230 Watch 1 x 344

Accutron 224 Watch 1 x 344

Accutron ESA 9162/4 movement 1 x 344

Accutron ESA 9210 1 x 344

Accurist World Timer nrenx04 Watch 1 x 392 / 1 x377

Accurist LB 408 Watch 1 x 364

Aiptek Hyperpen graphics pen (serif.co.uk) AAAA

Apple iMac / Mac PRAM battery 1 x Sonnenschein 1/2AA

Apple G4 Cube PRAM battery 1 x Sonnenschein 1/2AA

Aquatel Quartz Watch 1 x 370

Autowatch 88RL car alarm 2 x CR1220

Avocet 50 Altimeter Cycle Computer 2 x 386

Berlitz Interpreter 2 2 x 2430

BMW 520i Key Fob 1 x RPX625A

Bolex Movie Camera

Bolex Camera information PX21 / PC1A (PX1, EPX1, Energizer 523)

Boots 636 Calculator 1 x 303

Boots Digital Thermometer 1 x 392

Boots Nursery Thermometer 1 x 357

Braun ThermoScan Plus IRT 3520 ear thermometer 2 x 2032

British Telecom FreeStyle Cordless telephones (See models below) GP30AAK3BMU (GP30AAK3BMX) /

GP40AAK3BMU (GP40AAK3BMX)

BT FreeStyle 70 Cordless Phone 1 x GP40AAK3BMU

BT FreeStyle 80 Cordless Phone 1 x GP40AAK3BMU

BT FreeStyle 320 Cordless Phone 1 x GP40AAK3BMU

BT FreeStyle 1000 + plus Cordless Phone 1 x GP40AAK3BMU

BT FreeStyle 1025 Cordless Phone 1 x GP40AAK3BMU

BT FreeStyle 1050 Cordless Phone 1 x GP40AAK3BMU

BT FreeStyle 1100 Cordless Phone 1 x GP40AAK3BMU

BT Synergy 150 Cordless Phone 1 x Uniross 34H

Bulova Accutron 394 + ring (replaces 387)

Bulova Accutron 218 Gold 394 + ring (replaces 387)

Canon 650 Camera ? x 2CR5

Canon A1 SLR Camera 1 x 4SR44 (Recommended if metering)

Canon A1 SLR Camera 1 x PX28L

Canon BN22-UK85 1 x CR2477

Canon B22 Laptop with built in printer 1 x CR2477

Canon EOS 1000fn SLR Camera 1 x 2CR5

Canon EOS 600 Camera ? x 2CR5

Canon IXUS Z90 APS Camera 1 x CR2

Canon MV3i Camcorder 2 x 1616

Canon MV450i Camcorder 1 x CR2025

Canon Personal Organiser DM-2710 3 x 2032

Canon Power Shot Pro 70 Digital Camera 1 x 2025

Canon Sure Shot 1 x 2CR5R

Canon Sure Shot MegaZoom 76 Camera 1 x Panasonic 2CR5

Canon SureShot Sleek AF 1 x CR123A

Canon UC-X40Hi Camcorder 1 x CR2025

Canon Z115 1 x CR123

Casio #394 200m Diver's Watch 1 x 377

Casio 696 Watch 1 x CR1616

Casio AQ-222 Wrist Watch 1 x 399

Casio AQ-26 Wrist Watch 1 x 370

Casio AQ-426 Wrist Watch 1 x 371

Casio 745 AQ-39 Digital Watch 1 x 370

Casio 83QS-41 LCD Watch 1 x 2320 (CR2320)

Casio fx-115D Calculator 1 x 399 (GR927)

Casio fx-115N Calculator 1 x 399 (GR927)

Casio fx-3900Pv Calculator 1 x 2025 (CR2025)

Casio fx-451m Calculator 1 x 399 (GR927)

Casio fx-570c Calculator 1 x 357

Casio fx-5000F Calculator 2 x 2025 (CR2025)

Casio fx-6300G Calculator 2 x 2032 (CR2032)

Casio fx-7000GA Calculator 3 x 2032 (CR2032)

Casio fx-85m Solar Calculator 1 x 399 (GR927)

Casio fx-85vh Calculator 1 x 399 (GR927)

Casio fx-991D Calculator 2 x 399 (GR927)

Casio fx-991m Solar Calculator 1 x 399 (GR927)

Casio fx-992v Calculator 1 x 399

Casio fx-911 fx-911m Solar Calculators 1 x 399 (GR927)

Casio Databank Duo display ABX-80 2 x 399

Casio Databank Eprom 150 digital watch 1 x 2016 (CR2016)

Casio BM-100WJ 2 x 399 (GR927)

Casio Databank Watch 1 x CR2016

Casio DC-810A Data Cal 100 credit card electronic organiser 2 x 2016 (CR2016)

Casio Diver's Watch 394 MRD 201W 1 x 377

Casio DW-280 Diver's watch 1 x 2016

Casio DW-5900 1 x 2016

Casio G-Shock G-Lide 1 x CR2016

Casio Lady's Watch 1330 LTP-1003 1 x 377

Casio P4000 Programmable Calculator 2 x 2032

Casio PDA SF-4400 / SF-4600 2 x 2032

Casio PF-3000 Databank Calculator 2 x 2032

Casio Pro-Trek Model 1470 2 x 399

Casio Protex Birdlife International 1470 PRT40 (PRT 40) 2 x 399

Casio Quartz PQ-3 Mini Alarm Clock 1 x 2025

Casio Quartz PQ-4OU World Time Travel Alarm Clock 1 x 2025

Casio Speed Memory 100 watch 1 x 391

Casiotron S-15 3 x 393

Cateye Mity 2 Bicycle Computer 1 x CR1620

Citroen ZX remote ? x 2016

Citizen Aqualand Duplex Diver's Watch 1 x 2016

Citizen Watch 4031 1 x 364

Citroen ZX Alarm Key Fob 2 x CR2016

Classique Lady's Watch 75-16 1 x 364

Compaq Hand Held Computer back up battery 1 x 2032

Cosina CT7 camera 2 x 357

Daewoo Laganza 2 x CR1620

Digital Edge Natural Edge Pen and Graphics Tablet 2 x AAAA

Digital Ultra II Notebook 1 x 1220

Eurochron Radio Controlled Watch 1 x 1220

FlashPath SmartMedia Adaptor ? x 2016

Ford Galaxy Remote Control Key 2 x 2032

Ford Light Key Rings 1 x RPX625A

Franklin Dictionary / Thesaurus ? x 2032

Gateway Computer Gamo Red Dot Sight 2 x 2032

Gateway Pentium 166 Motherboard 1 x BR2335 (CR2335)

Gateway Personal Computer G5-200 1 x BR2335 (CR2335)

Glucometer Esprit Blood Sugar Monitor ? x 2016

Glucotrend Blood/Glucose Meter 2 x LR44

Goude Indicator Glove 1 x 2032

Hanic & Co. Pocket Model Radio H-108 2 x 357

Hewlett Packard (HP) Jornado 720 Pocket Computer 1 x CR2032

Honda Civic 1.5 Vtec-E Remote Control Key 2 x 2016

Hormann Garage Door Remote Control 3 x Renatex VR22 (L1028)

JVC GRDVJ70 Camcorder 1 x CR2025

Kenneth Cole Watch Model: KC2012 1 x 377

Kettinger Exercise Bike Lap Computer 2 x LR44

Kiss Scuba Diving Rebreather Duracell PX28L

Kodak M24 Instamatic Movie Camera 1 x PX625 (WeinCell)

Konica FC1 SLR Camera ? x 303

Krug-Bauman Men's Adventurer Watch ? x 364

Laser Pointer (Batt type G3-A CNB Micro Cell) 3 x 392

Lego Quartz waterproof watch 1 x 321

Lorus Quartz travel alarm LQQ204W Rayovac RPX625

Lorus Analogue Watch RRS683L-9 1 x 377

Lorus Ladies Quartz Watch V233-0990 1 x 319

Lorus Ladies Quartz Watch V501-6N00 1 x 377

Lorus Quartz Watch V533-0A00 1 x 395

Lorus Quartz Watch V501-8B30 (Argos) 1 x 377

Lunasix 3 Light meter 2 x PX625

Magellan 300 handheld GPS receiver 2 x Energizer Lithium AA

Marksman Travelling Alarm Clock 2 x 389

Marks & Spencers 'My First Phone' ? x LR44

Mattel Barbie girl's watch 1 x 377

MBO Infiniter Laser Pointer 3 x 357

Mercedes Car Alarm Key Fob ? x VR22

Micron MX Digital Bite Detector 1 x LR1

Minolta 7000 AF Camera 1 x 2016

Minolta 7000i Camera 1 x 2CR5

Minolta Dimage F100 Camera 1 x Panasonic CR-V3

Minolta Dynax 303si Camera 1 x CR2

Minolta Dynax SPxi SLR Camera 1 x Panasonic 2CR5

Minolta Riva Zoom 125EX 1 x CR123

Mitsubishi Apricot MS 540 computer 1 x 2032

Motor Fizz Motorcycle Clock MF-4549 1 x 344

NeoGlo superbrite LED Keyring Torch (www.teamprod.com) 3 x LR44

Nikon F Camera Rayovac RPX625

Nikon F80 Camera 2 x CR123A

Nikon Nuvis 160i APS Camera Rayovac CR123R

Nikon TW Zoom Compact Camera CR-P2

Nintendo Mini Classic 2 x LR44

Olympus OM2, OM2n, OM3, OM3Ti, OM4, OM4Ti, OM10 SLR Cameras 2 x 357

Olympus AF-1 1 x CR-P2

Olympus C-1 Digital Camera 2 x LB-01 (CR-V3 Camedia)

Olympus C-21 Digital Camera 2 x LB-01 (CR-V3 Camedia)

Olympus C-2040Z Digital Camera 2 x LB-01 (CR-V3 Camedia)

Olympus C-220Z Digital Camera 1 x LB-01 (CR-V3 Camedia)

Olympus C-960 Zoom Digital Camera 2 x LB-01 (CR-V3 Camedia)

Omega Seamaster Watch 1 x 329 + converter ring to make 388

OneTouch Ultra Blood Glucose Meter 1 x CR2032

Oregon Scientific Databank EX3501 3 x 2032

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Caesium 1 x 395

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Casablanca - all colours Models 300, 301, 302 1 x 371

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Marrakech Model 500 1 x 364

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Midi Caesium Models C001-C009 1 x 371

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Milano Model 3317 1 x 364

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Monaco Model 6617 1 x 364

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Montrose Model 600 1 x 364

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Pescara Model 700 1 x 364

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Series 3000 1 x 397

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Series 800 1 x 377

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Tangier Model 400 1 x 371

Oskar Emil Wrist watch Ultimate Model 4000 1 x 377

Panasonic KX-T4026E Cordless telephone (used battery number KX-A36A / T301) 1 x GP40AAK3BMU

Pentax Asahi Spotmatic F 1 x MRB625 (PX625 replacement)

Pentax ME Super 2 x 357

Pentax P30T 2 x 357

Pentax SP500 1 x MRB400 (PX400)

Pentax SP1000 MRB400 (PX400)

Pentax SP2000 MRB400 (PX400)

Pentax Spotmatic MRB400 (PX400)

Pentax Zoom 70-X Camera 2 x Panasonic CR123

Peugeot 106 (R-Reg) Key fob 2 x CR1620

Peugeot 405 central locking remote control unit (1989) 1 x CR1/3N

Peugeot 405 Key fob 2 x CR2016

Peugeot 406 Key fob ? x CR1620

Philips Thermometer HP5311 2 x 392

Philips Kala DECT Cordless phone 2 x GP70AAKC

Pokemon Characters ? x LR1

Polar Beat Heart Rate Monitor 1 x 2025

Polar Edge Heart Rate Monitor 1 x 2025

Polar Pacer Sports Watch ? x 2025

Polar 'Sport Tester' Heart Rate Monitor 2 x 2025

Polaroid Camera Relaces Eveready 532 / PX24 (special order)

Praktica BC1 1 x 4SR44

Praktica BM 1 x 4LR44 (or 4SR44 for stable voltage)

Praktica BX20 ? x 4LR44 (or 4SR44 for stable voltage)

Praktica LLC PX21 (PX21A)

Praktica MAT RPX625A (PX625A)

Praktica TL3 RPX625A

Psion 3a Personal Organiser 1 x CR1620 (1620)

Psion 3c Personal Organiser 1 x CR1620 (1620)

Psion 5 Personal Organiser 1 x CR2032 (2032)

Psion 5mx Personal Organiser 1 x CR2032 (2032)

Pulsar Quartx Alarm Clock ref:EKF001B 1 x 357

Pulsar Y580 1 x 321

Racal-Datacom RG700 Data Encryption Module ? x CR2477N (CR2477)

Racal-Datacom RG720 PC Encryption Security Module 2 x CR2477N (CR2477)

Radio Shack (Tandy) Talking timer 63-877 sold by Hillcott Electronics ? x 357

Rado Jubilee Gent's Watch 1 x 341

Range Rover Classic Remote Key Control 2 x 2016

Raymond Weil Amadeus 200 watch 1 x 371

Raymond Weil lady's watch 3722 1 x 321

Renault Laguna RN Remote Key Control 2 x 2016

Renault Megane Remote Key Control 2 x 2016

Response Home Security System ? x 2032

Ricoh RR30 Uniross AA 2000mAh NiMH

Rio Light Mask 1 x PX27A (Varta VPX27A)

Rover 1.4i SEI Remote control 1 x 2032

Rover 800 Series remote control 2 x 394

Rover 100 Series remote control 1 x CR2032

Rover Metro remote control 1 x CR2032

Rotary Gent's Watch 3204 1 x 373

Rotary Lady's Watch 3902 1 x 317

Saab Remote Control Key Fob ? x CR2016

Saab 900 Key Light 2 x RPX625A

Salter Electronic Scales Model 1001 2 x 2450

Salter Electronic Bathroom Scales 2 x 2450

Samsung AF 1050 Zoom 2 x CR123

Samsung SP-R5150 digital cordless phone 3 x Uniross AAA NiMH (600mAh)

Sanyo VM-EX20P Camcorder (Clock Battery) 1 x 2025

Sharp EL-6790 2 x 2032

Sharp Organiser ZQ-1050 3 x 2025

Sharp Organiser ZQ-1350 ? x 2032

Sharp Organiser ZQ-3050- 3 x 2032

Sharp Organiser ZQ-4450 ? x 2032

Sharp Organiser ZQ-5200 ? x 2032

Sega Dreamcast Virtual Memory Unit cards 2 x 2032

Seiko 7N43-7B00 1 x 399

Seiko 7T32-7G40 Analogue Chronograph Watch 1 x 399

Seiko A359-5010 Digital Watch 1 x 391

Seiko Pulsar Spoon Michi Tabi Watch 1 x 2025

Seiko RC-4000 Digital Watch 1 x 386

Seiko V700-8A10 Watch 1 x 321

Seiko Quartz Sport 100 W/Proof Watch 1 x 2325

Smardisk International Flash Path smart media floppy disk 2 x 2016

Solar Response Alarm remote and door sensor 1 x VR22

Sony Handicam 8mm Model No:CCD-TR303E 1 x 2025

Sony Remote Commander Model No:RMT-507 1 x 2025

Sony BP-T16 3.6V 270mAh 1 x GP30AAk3BMU

Spear SR M504 Motherboard 1 x 2032

Speedo Surf Runner 2000 Waterproof radio ? x 2450

Spectrum Clock / Barometer (Argos 1994) 2 x LR01

Suunto Advizor Wristop Computer 1 x 2430

Suunto Favo Dive Computer 1 x Varta CR1/2AA 3V (CR 1/2 AA)

Suunto Octopus 2 Dive Computer 1 x Varta CR1/2AA 3V (CR 1/2 AA)

Suunto Vector Wristop Computer (Watch/Altimeter/Compass) 2 x 2430

Swatch Watch (Mens) c.1995 1 x 389

Swatch Most full sized Swatches 389 or 390

Swatch BEAT watch 1 x CR1632 (Renata)

Swatch CHRONO Swatches 1 x 394

Swatch COKE Swatches 1 x 395

Swatch IRONY LADY Swatches 1 x 377

Swatch IRONY Man's? Swatch 1 x 394

Swatch POP & LADY Swatches 1 x 384

Swatch Scuba Captain Nemo 1991 1 x 390

Swatch SKIN Swatches 1 x 317

Synapse SN777 Plug-in Mains Timer 2 x 386

Texas Pocket Mate 400 Organiser 4 x 2032

Thomas the Tank Engine Book inc Clockwork Engine 3 x LR44

Thomas the Tank Engine Story Book 2 x 364

Thunderbirds Tracy Island toy 3 x 392 (LR41)

Thunderbirds 'SoundTech' toys 3 x 392 (LR41)

Timex Girl's Moving Ladybird Watch 1 x CR1216

Timex Expedition Indiglo Watch 1 x CR2016

Timex Expedition Watch 1 x CR1216

Tomica World toy cars LR01

Toshiba LC-829 Calculator ? x 357

Toyota Corolla Remote Control Key 2 x CR1220

UC-Logic Superpen - Electronic pen for PC 2 x AAAA

Vauxhall Astra 1.4i Key Light (and other models) 1 x RPX625

Vauxhall Cavalier Key Light 1 x RPX625

Vision Fitness Heart Rate Monitor 1 x CR2032

Vialli Dual Time Watch 1 x 319

Vivitar Mega 200 Camera 1 x CR123A

Volvo 940 Key Fob Alarm ? x 391

Webley Hot Dot Scope 1 x CR2032

Westclox 915143 Alarm Clock 2 x LR44

Westclox TravelMate 1 x 357

Westclox Travelscape 2 x 381

Xircom Rex Mini Organiser 2 x CR2016

Yale Wireless Home Alarm Remote Control 1 x CR2032

Yashica TL Electro 1 x PC640A (KX640)

Yashica TL Electro 35 (GS or GSN) 1 x PC640A (PX32, Eveready E164)

Zenit 412DX manual SLR Camera 2 x 386

Zeon Tech 15Kb digital diary 2 x CR2032

Zoom 9030 Guitar Effects Unit 2 x CR2032

Jurassic Park child's analogue watch 1 x 377

Teletubby Po Key ring (illuminating tummy!) 1 x 392

"Happy Birthday" tune spinning top ! 1 x 389


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff is this information your own work because if it has been lifted from a website then it could be breaking copyright.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats a lot of work if it is









I want a Tellytubby Po Keyring


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Teletubby Po Key ring (illuminating tummy!) 1 x 392


Phew! Glad thats cleared up, I almost put a 393 in mine


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No it's not my own work but I thought it was useful; but delete it if it's a risk

Or, edit it so just the useful bits remain on just the battery types to go in various bits of kit!??


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure many here will want the info on what to put in their Thunderbirds


----------

